# Craft Vapour



## Sir Vape (17/4/14)

Anyone tried any of the CV juices?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Anyone tried any of the CV juices?



No and I don't believe there have been any reviews on it either. I only remembered Craft Vapour now again from his introductory post a while back. We've had a huge influx of quality local juices in recent times.

Just visited the site now and some of the flavours do look tantalizing. Would be awesome if @Mow@CraftVapour could showcase some of his juices at one of the vape meets we have bi-monthly in Jhb.

Have you any experience with CV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/4/14)

Placed an order with them earlier. They sound good  

Will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Placed an order with them earlier. They sound good
> 
> Will let you know.



Excellent! Thank you


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Looking forward to the review of their juices!


----------



## Spiri (18/4/14)

I also visited the website, some of his flavours look really good. Only down side is that their juices are only on offer in 18mg (that would be like a kick in the nuts to me), sadly I wont be trying them due to this.


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

That is R140.00 for what volume of juice? Do not see that on the web site, or am I missing it? They did promise us an opening special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

In his introductory thread on this forum, he mentioned it was 30ml for R140
But I agree, the bottle size is not visible on the web site
Also in his posts he said it would initially be available in 9mg and 18 mg. 

Maybe they havent officially launched yet

@Mow@CraftVapour , can you comment on the above?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/4/14)

It's def 30ml doesn't give you nicotine options. Seems 18mg is standard. Prefer 9mg myself as well


----------



## Mauritz (3/6/14)

Hi Guys , 

Only now stumbled onto this thread. We have relaunched with a new site that should better clarify that we are shipping 30ml glass bottles with droppers. 

We have every intention of launching 9mg liquids in the near future. We are trying to get a feel for the overall demand so that we can stock proportionally to the demand for both 18mg and 9mg. 

While I will not put the option on the website at this time, you are welcome to pm me requests for 9mg eliquid. We will supply this on a by request basis until we launch 9mg later in June.

Regards,


----------



## Mauritz (3/6/14)

Craft Vapour will be at Vape Meet #4 as sponsors of the cloud chaser competition. Our liquids will be there for taste testing so please pop round and say hi.

Regards,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

